# Pressurized CO2 in the GTA



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I am looking into getting a pressurized CO2 system for my tank and I figured I would do a little write up about what I found....

What you need to start a pressurized system (basic):

Regulator
needle valve
bubble counters (not required)
solenoid (not required)
co2 reactor (you need something to diffuse the co2 into the water)
CO2 Cannister (pressurize can of co2, commonly 5lb, 10lb and 20lbs)

Here are links to where I have found good deals on *regulator/valve/solenoid* component:

http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/pr1413.htm
http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/details/creactor.php?product_ID=cr-pprnvs
http://www.jlaquatics.com/phpstore/store_pages/details/creactor.php?product_ID=cr-ppmilreg

big als has them but be prepared for a shock!

Personally I think I will be going with the first link myself. That store recently opened it's doors to canadians and ships plants/equipment across country.

*CO2 Cannister:*

You can get these at various places around the city... here is what I have found. You can apparently goto any fire extinguisher place in the city but from who I have talked to these places were recommended:

Homegrown Hydroponics - from what i have found you pay a deposit on the cannister and aorund $35 to fill it up. If you return the cannister you get the deposit back.

Camcarb
http://www.camcarb.com/
4270 Weston Road, Toronto, ON, M9L 1W9
Tel: (416) 745-1304 or 1-800-663-8544

Norwood Fire Extinguisher Co Ltd
62 Advance Road
Etobicoke, ON M8Z 2T7
(416) 239-7357

*Diffusers and Accessories:*

you can get various tools to diffuse your co2 into the tank, either a reactor style, or wood airstones, laddres, atomizers, etc. Currently I use a wood airstone on my DIY co2 system, but not convinced it would work on a pressurized.

http://www.aquariumplants.com/CO2_Accessories_s/50.htm (a list of all CO2 accessories)
http://www.bigalscanada.com/ - expensive!

Well thats what I have come up with for now, anyone else got info on the subject?


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

I was too lazy to do all that work, so I bought the whole kit and caboodle from Big Al's - they set it up for me which was perfect!


----------



## jrs (Mar 18, 2006)

I too am looking at getting a CO2 system. Without a solenoid or bubble counter how are you going to control the dosage?

jrs


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Here's the components that, IMHO, are important in a pressurized CO2 system.

1. Regulator, CO2 tank and reactor/diffuser
2. Needle valve
3. Solenoid valve (look for Clippards...more threads/in means greater bubble count control)
4. Bubble counter; some CO2 reactors/diffusers have a built-in/way of being able of counting bubbles
5. pH controller

HTH in the quest.


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

IF you ahve a big tank i would add a reactor to the list of things in Wtac's list..

i find diffusers just "underpowered"..
Although they are still useful in some specific applications like getting small bubbles under your leaves.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

is the PH controllers really required?

They kind of freak me out, consdering if there was a KH slide then the PH monitor would just keep on dosing co2 until all the fish died...


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

I would probably just open the valve a small bit and monitor my PH and KH.



jrs said:


> I too am looking at getting a CO2 system. Without a solenoid or bubble counter how are you going to control the dosage?
> 
> jrs


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

no..you dont need really need a ph controller.. i dont use one at least.. and i've been fine for 18yrs..


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

No, one doesn't need a controller. I should have also pointed out that the list was a "priority" list. Also forgot "CO2 resistant" tubing...LOL.

If one forgoes a controller and the lights are on timers, one can plug the soleniod into the timer (need a electrical splitter) so when the lights shut off, so does the CO2 feed.

I'll write more in length later .


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

i plug them into 2 timers.. so that the co2 goes off 1/2 hr b4 the light does


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

yeah, I plan to do what ran is doing... plug the solenoid into the same timer that controls my lights. I can't wait to get pressurized co2.


----------



## Suzanne (Mar 11, 2006)

you can get this for $90.00 Cdn - I just ordered it and will let you know -
it got great feedback from the folks on simplydiscus
I ordered it from aquariumplants.com

MILWAUKEE (SMS122) Co2/pH monitor/controller


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

ah to bad you ordered already, we could have done a combined order and shared the shipping 

I was thinking about getting their regulator/valve/solenoid/counter combo.. 
http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/co2-1.htm

Next time


----------



## kbrumund (Mar 19, 2006)

When I look at aquariumplants.com, the SMS-122 is $98.93 + $14.63 shipping (UPS ground) + $6.93 (GST) = $120.09

How did you get it for $90?

...karl


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

As an aside, I've found the following CO2 reactor to be great! I've used it on my tank for the past three years. It uses a tiny rio pump to swirl around water with the CO2, until the CO2 dissolves. There's no place for the CO2 bubbles to escape until they're dissolved. It's incredibly efficient.


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

Here is a site that has everything anyone would need http://www.aquaticeco.com/, including comercial stuff, its pretty cool.


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

wow! where did you get that, sounds perfect.



Plant Crazy said:


> As an aside, I've found the following CO2 reactor to be great! I've used it on my tank for the past three years. It uses a tiny rio pump to swirl around water with the CO2, until the CO2 dissolves. There's no place for the CO2 bubbles to escape until they're dissolved. It's incredibly efficient.


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

holocron said:


> wow! where did you get that, sounds perfect.


Hey Holocron,

I purchased mine originally from aquabotanic.com over 3 yrs ago. I don't know if they still stock them or not. However, I believe aquariumplants.com stocks them. The nice thing about aquariumplants.com is that they have a distribution centre in Canada, meaning that you don't have to pay duty. The disadvantage is that they only deliver goods to their Canadian distribution centre every week or so, which means that you may have to wait a bit before you receive it. (Still patiently waiting for my SMS122 pH controller to ship).


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

Plant Crazy said:


> The nice thing about aquariumplants.com is that they have a distribution centre in Canada, meaning that you don't have to pay duty. The disadvantage is that they only deliver goods to their Canadian distribution centre every week or so, which means that you may have to wait a bit before you receive it. (Still patiently waiting for my SMS122 pH controller to ship).


that is a huge plus!

have they given you any feedback as to when it would ship or has the communication been silent?


----------



## Plant Crazy (Mar 24, 2006)

holocron said:


> that is a huge plus!
> 
> have they given you any feedback as to when it would ship or has the communication been silent?


They didn't reply to my email inquiry, so I spoke to them directly over the phone. They send a truck from the US to their Canada distribution centre every week or two. Then they mail it via UPS from their Canada centre. So, you're looking at about 2-3 weeks wait to receive your ordered item(s). I'm going to start a new thread about 'Online retailers experiences', which will hopefully be of help to those considering online shopping for supplies or plants.


----------



## l4tran (Nov 5, 2006)

I finally went pressurized. Thanks to the advice and contribution of the members here. Just wanted to let guys know I got a really got deal at Norwood. Got myself a 20lbs aluminum tank for 80 bucks with the gas included. Camcarb wanted $100 deposit for a metal tank and 20 bucks refill.


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Hey l4tran, which pressurized CO2 system did you get?


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Does anyone have any feedback on the Milwaukee Co2 MA957 Regulator set?
Is this a good buy? 
http://www.aquariumplants.com/product_p/pr333.htm


----------



## l4tran (Nov 5, 2006)

I got the Milwaukee, the same one in the picture. Haven't found any problems so far. It came with 6 feet of resistant tubing. Still havn't got the co2 reacter yet. Thinking of builing my own. Right now the co2 is injected directing into the external canister filter.


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Where did you buy it from and how much was it?


----------



## Fish Dude (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm using aquariumplants.com's own regulator and I would highly recommend it. It's almost double the price, but definitely worth it in the long run. The extra cost is worth the extra long warranty in itself - 3 years hassle free versus a 6 month limited warranty. 

I've read of problems people have had with the cheaper regulators (Milwaukee, Azoo, JBJ, etc.) and for the extra cost, there's really no point in skimping out IMO.

If you want to use the regulator for a long time, you will end up saving money in the long run if you go with the better quality regulator/solenoid/needle valve/check valve.


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Has anyone had any experience, comments, or has heard anything about the Red Sea CO2 Pro System? It seems to be pretty complete and it looks tempting. It's got the pressure regulator, needle valve, reactor and bubble counter.


----------

